# containers for cutcomb



## vancleavehoney (Apr 12, 2008)

I ran out of conatiners for cut comb and instad of ordering new ones i was wondering if anybody knew where i could get some. Does walmart have a cheap plastic container that customers can just throw away?


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

zip-loc sandwich bag. clear plastic cups with plastic wrap on top.
my favorite is glass canning jars, mark them up .50 or .60 and target folks who appreciate reusable containers.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

This last fall I tried a little different container. It is a 8 or 12 oz round deli container with a seperate lid, from my local GFS Marketplace. Probably could find the same thing at Sam's club or Costco.

My wife has a round food chopper thingy (meant to cut together butter and sugar, one of our chefs here would have to chime in with the correct terminology!) that doubles as a cookie cutter, and I can use that to cut out a round section of comb, and this fits right into the bottom of the deli container. Since the middle of the container is raised, the comb sits right on that, and then the honey can drain into the bottom, creating a round of comb with some honey around it.

The containers aren't beautiful, and aren't completely clear, but they show off the comb fine and are very cheap, compared to special comb boxes. And you don't maximize the honey comb production because of waste, but that just gets turned into honey. I also use those containers for creamed honey and for honey butter.

Other than that...check out some warehouse stores like Sam's and see if there is anything else that *might* work for you.

Rick


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I use the clam shell type boxes
http://www.lappsbeesupply.com/index_files/Page1214.htm


----------

